# Just accepted my 7th DD order from the same closed down restaurant



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

7th time in the last 2 weeks. The place is less than 2 miles from my house so I just go mark as closed business and get paid half. Honestly I don’t like doing it but even if I don’t someone else will. At what point do they stop taking orders from a closed business? It’s ridiculous how they just piss away money like that


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Don’t they believe drivers when they are told the place is closed? What a dumpster fire 🔥


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> 7th time in the last 2 weeks. The place is less than 2 miles from my house so I just go mark as closed business and get paid half. Honestly I don't like doing it but even if I don't someone else will. At what point do they stop taking orders from a closed business? It's ridiculous how they just piss away money like that


This isn't the same thing, but a couple nights ago I got a high-dollar Uber Eats ping from a Wendy's that is about 3 miles from my house. I picked up the order and delivered it. On my way to dropoff, I got another high-dollar ping from the same Wendy's. I looked at the clock. A little before 1:00 a.m. They're probably going to be closed by the time that I get back there because I think they close at 1:00 a.m., but it's on my way home so I'll roll the dice. Sure enough, they were closed. Call Rohit. Collect $3. Immediately, as soon as I get off the phone with Rohit, get another ping to the same Wendy's. Accept. Call Rohit. Collect $3. As soon as I get off the phone with Rohit, get yet another ping to the same Wendy's. Accept. Call Rohit. Collect $3. As soon as I get off the phone with Rohit, get still another ping to the same Wendy's. At this point, I'm getting a little uneasy about this as it may raise some red flags with my account if I just keep doing this over and over. (Although in my head I'm calculating that if I spend 10 minutes on the phone with Rohit each time, that's $18/hour to just sit in the Wendy's parking lot.) So I decline. Immediately get another ping to the same Wendy's. Decline again. Immediately get another ping to the same Wendy's. Decline a third time. Uber automatically logs me out of the app for declining three pings in a row.

Edit: Oh, by the way, my strategy of collecting $18/hour to sit in the Wendy's parking lot would not have worked anyway. Looking at my earnings statement the next day, they only paid me $3 for the first arrival at the restaurant. They didn't pay for any of the subsequent times that I called Rohit, even though Rohit told me each time that $3 would be credited to my account. The cancelled orders show up in my earnings history, but only one $3 payment.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Don't they believe drivers when they are told the place is closed? What a dumpster fire &#128293;


Seriously u would think they would look into it after the first time to ensure it doesn't happen again wth



Launchpad McQuack said:


> This isn't the same thing, but a couple nights ago I got a high-dollar Uber Eats ping from a Wendy's that is about 3 miles from my house. I picked up the order and delivered it. On my way to dropoff, I got another high-dollar ping from the same Wendy's. I looked at the clock. A little before 1:00 a.m. They're probably going to be closed by the time that I get back there because I think they close at 1:00 a.m., but it's on my way home so I'll roll the dice. Sure enough, they were closed. Call Rohit. Collect $3. Immediately, as soon as I get off the phone with Rohit, get another ping to the same Wendy's. Accept. Call Rohit. Collect $3. As soon as I get off the phone with Rohit, get yet another ping to the same Wendy's. Accept. Call Rohit. Collect $3. As soon as I get off the phone with Rohit, get still another ping to the same Wendy's. At this point, I'm getting a little uneasy about this as it may raise some red flags with my account if I just keep doing this over and over. (Although in my head I'm calculating that if I spend 10 minutes on the phone with Rohit each time, that's $18/hour to just sit in the Wendy's parking lot.) So I decline. Immediately get another ping to the same Wendy's. Decline again. Immediately get another ping to the same Wendy's. Decline a third time. Uber automatically logs me out of the app for declining three pings in a row.
> 
> Edit: Oh, by the way, my strategy of collecting $18/hour to sit in the Wendy's parking lot would not have worked anyway. Looking at my earnings statement the next day, they only paid me $3 for the first arrival at the restaurant. They didn't pay for any of the subsequent times that I called Rohit, even though Rohit told me each time that $3 would be credited to my account. The cancelled orders show up in my earnings history, but only one $3 payment.


At least Uber caught onto it fairly quickly, which is more than I can say for DD. I had no idea UE even paid $3, must have been a while since I've delivered for them


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

This is the restaurants fault, some employee didn’t shut down the order all like they were suppose to, they need to get the restaurant logged out when someone flags them for being closed


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> This is the restaurants fault, some employee didn't shut down the order all like they were suppose to, they need to get the restaurant logged out when someone flags them for being closed


You misspelled 'not my fault, give me $3 for the closed restaurant order'.

We are IC delivery drivers. UE is the self proclaimed TECHNOLOGY company. I would not lose a second of sleep over taking that money.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> You misspelled 'not my fault, give me $3 for the closed restaurant order'.
> 
> We are IC delivery drivers. UE is the self proclaimed TECHNOLOGY company. I would not lose a second of sleep over taking that money.


Never said you shouldn't get the money, they need to fix it so only 1 driver finds out they are closed. I don't know why there isn't a conformation button that they are open that pops up after being reported closed


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

*SoftBank=Money go brrrrrrrr*


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

The problem is that there's no dead man's switch for the restaurant. Once a restaurant is opened it will remain open until it is closed. If the restaurant's internet goes down or the tablet breaks, the orders keep coming in and drivers keep getting called.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Ted L. said:


> The problem is that there's no dead man's switch for the restaurant. Once a restaurant is opened it will remain open until it is closed. If the restaurant's internet goes down or the tablet breaks, the orders keep coming in and drivers keep getting called.


Not your monkey, not your circus.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I just accepted 2 DD Pizza Hut orders and when I get there they tell me another driver already picked them up. I call support and get half pay for both. No wonder this company can't make any money.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

I give credit for DD paying half. With GH you are SOL


----------



## Dash27341 (Jul 13, 2019)

Arrived, got order, leaving. You get full pay and don't even have to drive to the destination.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Dash27341 said:


> Arrived, got order, leaving. You get full pay and don't even have to drive to the destination.


I suppose you could do that. The customer gets charged then.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> 7th time in the last 2 weeks. The place is less than 2 miles from my house so I just go mark as closed business and get paid half. Honestly I don't like doing it but even if I don't someone else will. At what point do they stop taking orders from a closed business? It's ridiculous how they just piss away money like that


Why should you feel bad? You followed the rules. If anything you should feel bad for being paid half. You agreed to make deliveries and showed up to take the order. It's not YOUR fault the restaurant was closed. Why should you be penalized when you met your end of the bargain? They should pay you the full delivery amount.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Why should you feel bad? You followed the rules. If anything you should feel bad for being paid half. You agreed to make deliveries and showed up to take the order. It's not YOUR fault the restaurant was closed. Why should you be penalized when you met your end of the bargain? They should pay you the full delivery amount.
> 
> View attachment 490967


I just don't want to be accused of fraud or some BS. I barely dash anymore so it doesn't even matter


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

In my city about 4 months ago a food truck that used to do doordash burned down, as of today they still send pings from there.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> This isn't the same thing, but a couple nights ago I got a high-dollar Uber Eats ping from a Wendy's that is about 3 miles from my house. I picked up the order and delivered it. On my way to dropoff, I got another high-dollar ping from the same Wendy's. I looked at the clock. A little before 1:00 a.m. They're probably going to be closed by the time that I get back there because I think they close at 1:00 a.m., but it's on my way home so I'll roll the dice. Sure enough, they were closed. Call Rohit. Collect $3. Immediately, as soon as I get off the phone with Rohit, get another ping to the same Wendy's. Accept. Call Rohit. Collect $3. As soon as I get off the phone with Rohit, get yet another ping to the same Wendy's. Accept. Call Rohit. Collect $3. As soon as I get off the phone with Rohit, get still another ping to the same Wendy's. At this point, I'm getting a little uneasy about this as it may raise some red flags with my account if I just keep doing this over and over. (Although in my head I'm calculating that if I spend 10 minutes on the phone with Rohit each time, that's $18/hour to just sit in the Wendy's parking lot.) So I decline. Immediately get another ping to the same Wendy's. Decline again. Immediately get another ping to the same Wendy's. Decline a third time. Uber automatically logs me out of the app for declining three pings in a row.
> 
> Edit: Oh, by the way, my strategy of collecting $18/hour to sit in the Wendy's parking lot would not have worked anyway. Looking at my earnings statement the next day, they only paid me $3 for the first arrival at the restaurant. They didn't pay for any of the subsequent times that I called Rohit, even though Rohit told me each time that $3 would be credited to my account. The cancelled orders show up in my earnings history, but only one $3 payment.


I work late night and probably get about 5 closed restaurant requests a week (at least). I just got deactivated Friday night for fraud. They're saying I'm picking up food, then canceling the order. Every closed restaurant order I do, I call in and report it, and don't pick up any food. Either Uber doesn't have a good coding process for closed restaurants, or the CSAs are stupid...maybe some of both.
I have a 100% rating and 1% decline rate. I average about 1 delivery a month that I pick-up but am unable to contact the customer and cancel.



MontcoUberDriver said:


> Don't they believe drivers when they are told the place is closed? What a dumpster fire &#128293;


I got a request for a Starbucks that had to have been closed for a few weeks. There were no signs or evidence that one had even been there. The CSA said he couldn't give me my $3 because they showed them as open. I ended up talking to another CSA later that night for some other issue, and they always ask if there's anything else they can help with. So I told him about the starbucks "delivery"..He said he couldn't pay anything, because it had been reassigned to another driver who delivered it..WTH??


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Wish I'd known about that restaurant closed solution in the past. I had an order for a Boston Pizza at 9:55 took me 15 minutes to get there and it was closed and no one there. They closed at 10pm. I just marked it as cancel delivery with reason restaurant closed. I don't think I ever received funds for that but never really looked into it. The other times I have received orders after the restaurant has closed the staff have waited until I arrived. I have picked up about 6 times from restaurants that are no longer open but waiting for me to take that last order.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I just got another offer from this place and it’s been over a month since I posted this. It was only $4.50 so I declined it though. Ridiculous


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberboy1212 said:


> 7th time in the last 2 weeks. The place is less than 2 miles from my house so I just go mark as closed business and get paid half. Honestly I don't like doing it but even if I don't someone else will. At what point do they stop taking orders from a closed business? It's ridiculous how they just piss away money like that


Bad programming.


----------

